# Fuzz on top of driftwood



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

So, I have a piece of driftwood in the sorority, but it barely sticks out over the water(almost fully submerged)

Now I've had driftwood like this before and never had a problem but now--

It's got a weird velvet-like white fuzz on it. Dangerous?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I vote not dangerous. I have had that on fully submerged pieces and just brush it off with a dedicated toothbrush.

Your plants are so healthy do you use ferts?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually haven't used any fertilizers on these plants. They mostly just live off the sorority right now. Thanks for the info on the fuzz. Just was not something I had seen before!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have had that happen with emersed wood. I think it is like a fungus or something that grows because the wood is kept moist. 

Never ran into any issues because of it, I think it just looks unsightly.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Very normal in new driftwood and in planted tanks. It will go away eventually and doesn't harm anything.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

what kind of plants do you have?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. My boyfriend was just concerned. All he knew is we lost that one fish to something that was white and fuzzy, so this new white and fuzzy thing spooked him, so he really wanted me to ask.

about what plants I have..Uhhhh good question. I know I have wisteria, java fern, duckweed, and some dwarf water lettuce, an anubias, and I think some anacharis, but I don't remember the names of the other plants. :I I have two other types of plants in there but I forget what they are. Oh and java moss.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

It's just water mold, yup yup. The only time this might be a problem is on a fish with an open wound or severe fin/body rot, where the mold might decide to eat the dead flesh on the fish (gross, isn't it..) which can then become a real problem - I'd remove the fish and treat it for the original disease, problem solved. 

No issues for healthy fish, the mold goes away in time.


----------

